# Sig P238  Mandatory Upgrade



## Cabbage Head (Sep 1, 2009)

For those of you that may have one of these or know someone that does.

http://www.sigsauer.com/customerservice/p238upgrade.aspx


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 1, 2009)

good looking out.  my girl has a sig p229 .40.  loves it.


----------

